# Diversamente fedeli e traditori



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2012)

Chi tradisce è quello che ti dice che non ti tradirà mai e tutto il circo.
Un diversamente fedele è uno che ti dice. Non lo so. Faccio il possibile ma. Non lo so.


Credo che ci sia un abissale differenza.


----------



## exStermy (24 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Chi tradisce è quello che ti dice che non ti tradirà mai e tutto il circo.
> Un diversamente fedele è uno che ti dice. Non lo so. Faccio il possibile ma. Non lo so.
> 
> 
> Credo che ci sia un abissale differenza.


stasera ti dai alla filosofia...

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> stasera ti dai alla filosofia...
> 
> ahahahah


No. A youporn.
E' uguale.


----------



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2012)

Però scusa stermy...se io non ti prometto fedeltà tu puoi decidere se accettare o meno e se ti cornifico non puoi dirmi che ho tradito la tua fiducia.
Quindi non sono una traditore.
Ma un diversamente fedele.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Maggio 2012)

Io e mia moglie ce lo siamo sempre detto che prima o poi un cornino ce lo saremmo fatto.
Si intendeva solo per puro sesso, però.


----------



## Spider (25 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io e mia moglie ce lo siamo sempre detto che prima o poi un cornino ce lo saremmo fatto.
> Si intendeva solo per puro sesso, però.


...indubbiamente Tebe ha ragione. il suo discorso non fa una piega, in fondo cosa chiediamo:
trasparenza, sincerità e via dicendo.

c'è tutto questo in quello che dice Tebe, anche di più...se accetti stai alle "regole".

Immagino sia una sorta di gioco tra due persone...e che non venga mai messa in discussione la coppia base.

però se subentra il "sentimento" come la metti? che fai?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...indubbiamente Tebe ha ragione. il suo discorso non fa una piega, in fondo cosa chiediamo:
> trasparenza, sincerità e via dicendo.
> 
> c'è tutto questo in quello che dice Tebe, anche di più...se accetti stai alle "regole".
> ...


Difatti siamo colati a picco proprio perchè la deficente si è "innamorata". Fanculo.


----------



## Buscopann (25 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Difatti siamo colati a picco proprio perchè la deficente si è "innamorata". Fanculo.


Sarebbe come dare del pirla ad Alonso perché a quel tal gran premio è andato a schiantarsi contro il muretto. Se corri in Formula 1 mica puoi andare a 80 all'ora. Schiacci l'acceleratore e ogni tanto ti schianti. O pensi che certi "giochini" di coppia siano come farsi una scampagnata tra amici?

Buscopann


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Maggio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sarebbe come dare del pirla ad Alonso perché a quel tal gran premio è andato a schiantarsi contro il muretto. Se corri in Formula 1 mica puoi andare a 80 all'ora. Schiacci l'acceleratore e ogni tanto ti schianti. O pensi che certi "giochini" di coppia siano come farsi una scampagnata tra amici?
> 
> Buscopann


Il fatto è che i "giochini" non c'erano mai stati.
Non fraintendere, non è che abitualmente si andava a scopare in giro. Anzi, non era mai successo nulla. Si era semplicemente sempre ammesso che, conoscendoci, prima o poi avremmo ceduto a qualche tentazione. Niente di pianificato.
Quanto in realtà accaduto va molto oltre il discorso della scopata e via.


----------



## Buscopann (25 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Il fatto è che i "giochini" non c'erano mai stati.
> Non fraintendere, non è che abitualmente si andava a scopare in giro. Anzi, non era mai successo nulla. Si era semplicemente sempre ammesso che, conoscendoci, prima o poi avremmo ceduto a qualche tentazione. Niente di pianificato.
> Quanto in realtà accaduto va molto oltre il discorso della scopata e via.


Quando si condivide il corpo e la propria intimità con altre persone non è scontato che ci si fermi al mero scambio di fluidi e al baccanale ormonale. Il confine con il coinvolgimento sentimentale è spesso una fragile palizzata di legnetti. Basta poco per sfondarla. tornando al paragone con la F1...quando si guida a 300 all'ora, il controllo della vettura non dipende esclusivamente da noi, ma basta solo che un'ape si schianti contro l'alettone in curva per finire fuori strada. Se un pilota è esperto c'è più probabilità di tenere la macchina in pista, ma per uno inesperto i rischi sono ancora maggiori.

Buscopann


----------



## free (25 Maggio 2012)

ma io non so chi farebbe/ha fatto una simile dichiarazione d'intenti PRIMA di mettersi assieme...
se invece lo si fa durante la relazione, potrebbe voler dire che qualcosa è cambiato
piuttosto, credo che se le storie precedenti sono state costellate da corna, sia possibile dedurre che potrebbe capitare, almeno io non mi stupirei affatto, né del mio partner né di me!


----------



## exStermy (25 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma io non so chi farebbe/ha fatto una simile dichiarazione d'intenti PRIMA di mettersi assieme...
> se invece lo si fa durante la relazione, potrebbe voler dire che qualcosa è cambiato
> piuttosto, credo che se le storie precedenti sono state costellate da corna, sia possibile dedurre che potrebbe capitare, almeno io non mi stupirei affatto, né del mio partner né di me!


sottoscrivo e rilancio quanto possa essere in fin dei conti ipocrita quel fissare le regole all'inizio, visto che poi quando si scopre il corno del partner ci si rimane comunque di merda...

cioe' per me quando si dettano le regole uno le interpreta solo a senso unico...

e ritorniamo da capo a 12....

cazzo serve una coppia aperta dove con gli spifferi stai sempre con la polmonite...

ahahahah

vogliono fa' i moderni ed allora fuori le palle, ce le facessero vedere dimostrando di non aver bisogno di stampelle rappresentate da un partner o dalle convenzioni sociali...


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma io non so chi farebbe/ha fatto una simile dichiarazione d'intenti PRIMA di mettersi assieme...
> se invece lo si fa durante la relazione, potrebbe voler dire che qualcosa è cambiato
> piuttosto, credo che se le storie precedenti sono state costellate da corna, sia possibile dedurre che potrebbe capitare, almeno io non mi stupirei affatto, né del mio partner né di me!


Io l'ho sempre fatta ed è per questo che chiedo. Non è una dichiarazione di intenti. E' conoscersi.
Non ti dico che ti tradirò sicuramente.
Ti dico che non sono tendenzialmente fedele.

Dirlo durante la relazione ti rende traditore, non diversamente fedele.
Perchè hai nascosto qualcosa di importante.


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> sottoscrivo e rilancio quanto possa essere in fin dei conti ipocrita quel fissare le regole all'inizio, visto che poi quando si scopre il corno del partner ci si rimane comunque di merda...
> 
> *cioe' per me quando si dettano le regole uno le interpreta solo a senso unico...*
> 
> ...


Partite dal presupposto sbagliato.
Non è un dettare regole, è dire come sei fatto.
Che regole...


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...indubbiamente Tebe ha ragione. il suo discorso non fa una piega, in fondo cosa chiediamo:
> trasparenza, sincerità e via dicendo.
> 
> c'è tutto questo in quello che dice Tebe, anche di più...se accetti stai alle "regole".
> ...


Infatti io parlo solo di sesso senza mettere minimamente in discussione la coppia di base, perchè se poi subentra il sentimento...le cose cambiano.
E di molto.


----------



## Kid (25 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Chi tradisce è quello che ti dice che non ti tradirà mai e tutto il circo.
> 
> Si chiama ipocrita, o nel migliore dei casi "inguaribile ottimista".
> 
> ...


Credo che la cosa migliore da fare sia quella di non esprimersi sull'argomento, in definitiva.


----------



## exStermy (25 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io l'ho sempre fatta ed è per questo che chiedo. Non è una dichiarazione di intenti. E' conoscersi.
> Non ti dico che ti tradirò sicuramente.
> Ti dico che non sono tendenzialmente fedele.
> 
> ...


ma dai iniziare una relazione affermando che non si assicura l'esclusiva e' una delle cose piu' squallide che si possano sentire...

a) dichiari implicitamente che non sforzandoti ( perlomeno), del partner te ne sbatte il casso e che chiaramente se te dovesse capita' nel mazzo un oggetino migliore a lui glije fai ciao ciao con la manina;

b) ce devo pensa'...ahahahah

pero' me pare che sia sufficiente per non accettare premesse del cazzo del genere...

ipse dixit...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Credo che la cosa migliore da fare sia quella di non esprimersi sull'argomento, in definitiva.


E invece io vorrei sapere chi ho davanti.


----------



## free (25 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Partite dal presupposto sbagliato.
> Non è un dettare regole, è dire come sei fatto.
> Che regole...


infatti ho scritto che si può dedurre com'è fatto l'altro dai precedenti
dire come sei fatto è dire cos'hai fatto sino ad ora, che cambia?


----------



## exStermy (25 Maggio 2012)

aggiunta:

me pare come se uno ad un colloquio di lavoro dicesse:

senti assumimi pero' non ti garantisco che i tuoi segreti industriali non li piazzi alla concorrenza;

e quello risponde o:

a) ma vai a cagare;

b) va bene pero' me divertiro' a farte il culo a cappella tutti i giorni anche per uno starnuto;

te pare accettabile e realistico?


----------



## Kid (25 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Però scusa stermy...se io non ti prometto fedeltà tu puoi decidere se accettare o meno e se ti cornifico non puoi dirmi che ho tradito la tua fiducia.
> Quindi non sono una traditore.
> Ma un diversamente fedele.


Voglio vederlo in faccia il genio che ha intenzione di intraprendere una relazione seria con queste premesse.


----------



## Kid (25 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E invece io vorrei sapere chi ho davanti.


Ma non è una cosa che puoi prevedere. Io era la persona più romantica e intransigente su queste cose. Sono stato il primo a cascarci.

Il silenzio è d'oro.


----------



## free (25 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> *ma dai iniziare una relazione affermando che non si assicura l'esclusiva e' una delle cose piu' squallide che si possano sentire..*.
> 
> a) dichiari implicitamente che non sforzandoti ( perlomeno), del partner te ne sbatte il casso e che chiaramente se te dovesse capita' nel mazzo un oggetino migliore a lui glije fai ciao ciao con la manina;
> 
> ...


il buongiorno si vede dal mattino


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma dai iniziare una relazione affermando che non si assicura l'esclusiva e' una delle cose piu' squallide che si possano sentire...
> 
> a) dichiari implicitamente che non sforzandoti ( perlomeno), del partner te ne sbatte il casso e che chiaramente se te dovesse capita' nel mazzo un oggetino migliore a lui glije fai ciao ciao con la manina;
> 
> ...


Squallido o non squallido io vorrei saperlo, perchè per me è un informazione importante nel momento in cui le cose si fanno serie.
Come il fatto di volere figli o no e altre cose che per ognuno di noi sono importanti.

Io non dichiaro di non sforzarmi non l'ho scritto assolutamente, io ti dico che farò tutto il possibile e ti ricordo ancora una volta che sono stata fedele sette anni perchè per Mattia era importante questa promessa. Che da diversamente fedele ho mantenuto.


Per te sono premesse inaccettabili...è questo il punto.
Ciao e ognuno a casa sua.
Non è meglio saperlo subito che magari dopo mesi o anni?
Non ti incazzeresti doppio?
Questo si che è tradimento, o no?


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma non è una cosa che puoi prevedere. Io era la persona più romantica e intransigente su queste cose. Sono stato il primo a cascarci.
> 
> *Il silenzio è d'oro.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> infatti ho scritto che si può dedurre com'è fatto l'altro dai precedenti
> dire come sei fatto è dire cos'hai fatto sino ad ora, che cambia?


Io non racconto i precedenti e non li chiedo.
Che mi importa uno che cosa ha fatto prima con gli ex?


----------



## Kid (25 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Kid ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma non è una cosa che puoi prevedere. Io era la persona più romantica e intransigente su queste cose. Sono stato il primo a cascarci.
> ...


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> aggiunta:
> 
> me pare come se uno ad un colloquio di lavoro dicesse:
> 
> ...


Stermy...non è un pragone.

Sul lavoro non vai a sentimento. Vai a razionalità.


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Voglio vederlo in faccia il genio che ha intenzione di intraprendere una relazione seria con queste premesse.


Ti manderò le foto di tutti i miei ex.
E si. Erano persone valide.
Ho standard alti.


----------



## Kid (25 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ti manderò le foto di tutti i miei ex.
> E si. Erano persone valide.
> Ho standard alti.


Son sempre ex però.


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma è proprio necessario dire al proprio partner che nella vita può capitare di tradire, che nessun one è immune? Ma dai...
> ...


----------



## free (25 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io non racconto i precedenti e non li chiedo.
> Che mi importa uno che cosa ha fatto prima con gli ex?



io a domanda rispondo, per il resto c'è il Gazzettino Padano al bar, che si premura di informare tutti di tutto
non so dove tu viva, ma da me è così, che piaccia o non piaccia


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Son sempre ex però.


Certo.
L'uomo giusto mica si trova sotto il cavolo.

Ma non ho capito.

Eserre ex ti rende a prescindere idiota?


----------



## exStermy (25 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Squallido o non squallido io vorrei saperlo, perchè per me è un informazione importante nel momento in cui le cose si fanno serie.
> Come il fatto di volere figli o no e altre cose che per ognuno di noi sono importanti.
> 
> Io non dichiaro di non sforzarmi non l'ho scritto assolutamente, io ti dico che farò tutto il possibile e ti ricordo ancora una volta che sono stata fedele sette anni perchè per Mattia era importante questa promessa. Che da diversamente fedele ho mantenuto.
> ...


ma e' chiaro che sono premesse inaccettabili e chi le accetta scientemente per me e' uno sciroccato....

ma tu pure al colloquio di lavoro che t'ho portato da esempio, dichiareresti la tua indole poco fedele visto che sbandieri che non essendo ipocrita ti da al cazzo chi lo e'?

se mi rispondi di no sei incoerente...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> io a domanda rispondo, per il resto c'è il Gazzettino Padano al bar, che si premura di informare tutti di tutto
> non so dove tu viva, ma da me è così, che piaccia o non piaccia


Non ho capito...


----------



## exStermy (25 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Stermy...non è un pragone.
> 
> Sul lavoro non vai a sentimento. Vai a razionalità.


beh fino ad un certo punto, quello "quadrato" e' preferibile ...

lo gigolo' o la zoccola appariscente senz'altro ti creano scompiglio nell'azienda...

e se gia' me dici nei preliminari che sei infedele proprio di costituzione manco il tempo di sederti ti darei...

io ci vedo delle pertinenze al discorso prettamente cornificatorio...


----------



## free (25 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ho capito...



vivo in una città di 100mila abitanti, conosco un sacco di gente e se non la conosco so più o meno chi è, tutti parlano e si sanno le vicende personali di molti, almeno a grandi linee, quindi è molto probabile che si sappia già qualcosa senza nemmeno chiedere, e lo stesso gli altri di me
tutto qua


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Partite dal presupposto sbagliato.
> Non è un dettare regole, è dire come sei fatto.
> Che regole...


Ma sta tenta...
Nella sua coppia è lui che dette le regole e non la moglie eh?
E' lui l'omo no?
Lui non è dipendente emotivo da nessuno e soprattutto da sua moglie...
Lui dice quando si ciula e quando...no?
E si ciula in modo proletario eh?
Niente latob che è da debosciati capitalisti borghesi!

Non si è sposato na comandona no?


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma e' chiaro che sono premesse inaccettabili e chi le accetta scientemente per me e' uno sciroccato....
> 
> ma tu pure al colloquio di lavoro che t'ho portato da esempio, dichiareresti la tua indole poco fedele visto che sbandieri che non essendo ipocrita ti da al cazzo chi lo e'?
> 
> ...


Ho sempre lavorato nel commerciale e ho sempre firmato patti di silenzio che duravano due anni considerato che avevo in mano portafogli clienti che avrei potuto portarmi "dietro". Rispettandoli.
E' lavoro.
Non la mia emotività.


----------



## Kid (25 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Kid ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ho reputato sempre di si.
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Squallido o non squallido io vorrei saperlo, perchè per me è un informazione importante nel momento in cui le cose si fanno serie.
> Come il fatto di volere figli o no e altre cose che per ognuno di noi sono importanti.
> 
> Io non dichiaro di non sforzarmi non l'ho scritto assolutamente, io ti dico che farò tutto il possibile e ti ricordo ancora una volta che sono stata fedele sette anni perchè per Mattia era importante questa promessa. Che da diversamente fedele ho mantenuto.
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## exStermy (25 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ti manderò le foto di tutti i miei ex.
> E si. Erano persone valide.
> Ho standard alti.


ma che cazzo c'entra essere o meno persone valide?

Max Mosley per es. il patron della FIA (F1) se faceva frusta' da depravato...

ora non voglio arrivare a dire che chi accetta le tue premesse e' un depravato pero' nun me pare uno proprio a posto co' la capoccia...


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> vivo in una città di 100mila abitanti, conosco un sacco di gente e se non la conosco so più o meno chi è, tutti parlano e si sanno le vicende personali di molti, almeno a grandi linee, quindi è molto probabile che si sappia già qualcosa senza nemmeno chiedere, e lo stesso gli altri di me
> tutto qua


A ok...messa così d'accordo...io ho sempre vissuto in grossi centri e comunque spostandomi spesso per lavoro non ho mai avuto la possibilità di sapere i loro gossip precedenti , per cui erano sempre "tavole bianche".

Ma ho capito cosa vuoi dire e hai ragione in quel caso.


----------



## free (25 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma che cazzo c'entra essere o meno persone valide?
> 
> *Max Mosley per es. il patron della FIA (F1) se faceva frusta' da depravato..*.
> 
> ora non voglio arrivare a dire che chi accetta le tue premesse e' un depravato pero' nun me pare uno proprio a posto co' la capoccia...



ma come fai a saperlo??


----------



## exStermy (25 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sta tenta...
> Nella sua coppia è lui che dette le regole e non la moglie eh?
> E' lui l'omo no?
> Lui non è dipendente emotivo da nessuno e soprattutto da sua moglie...
> ...


Donneeeee....e' arrivato l'arrotinooo....

ahahahahahahah

Ps: se parlava de sciroccati e puntualmente te saranno fischiate le recchie, neh?


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> *ma che cazzo c'entra essere o meno persone valide?*
> 
> Max Mosley per es. il patron della FIA (F1) se faceva frusta' da depravato...
> 
> ora non voglio arrivare a dire che chi accetta le tue premesse e' un depravato pero' nun me pare uno proprio a posto co' la capoccia...


Rispondevo a kid che insinuava fossero "stolti"

Chiedilo a lui cosa centra.
Io ho solo risposto


----------



## free (25 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> A ok...messa così d'accordo...io ho sempre vissuto in grossi centri e comunque spostandomi spesso per lavoro non ho mai avuto la possibilità di sapere i loro gossip precedenti , per cui erano sempre "tavole bianche".
> 
> Ma ho capito cosa vuoi dire e hai ragione in quel caso.



vedi che cose sa Stermy?
altrochè gazzettino padano


----------



## lothar57 (25 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> vivo in una città di 100mila abitanti, conosco un sacco di gente e se non la conosco so più o meno chi è, tutti parlano e si sanno le vicende personali di molti, almeno a grandi linee, quindi è molto probabile che si sappia già qualcosa senza nemmeno chiedere, e lo stesso gli altri di me
> tutto qua



ahahaha..mi viene da ridere Free..pensa che qua'siamo ....3500!!!povero Lothar.....sai che il camion del trasloco aveva appena parcheggiato,che un cliente mi fa'...sei tornato in paese allora.....ahahahahh


----------



## Kid (25 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Rispondevo a kid che insinuava fossero "stolti"
> 
> Chiedilo a lui cosa centra.
> Io ho solo risposto


No ma che stolti... facevo solo notare che quelli a cui hai fatto le "promesse" di corna, sono diventati ex.


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sta tenta...
> Nella sua coppia è lui che dette le regole e non la moglie eh?
> E' lui l'omo no?
> Lui non è dipendente emotivo da nessuno e soprattutto da sua moglie...
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (25 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> io a domanda rispondo, per il resto c'è il Gazzettino Padano al bar, che si premura di informare tutti di tutto
> non so dove tu viva, ma da me è così, che piaccia o non piaccia


che poi raccontando il passato, al massimo l'informazione si ferma al numero degli ex, mica servono dettagli o informare che ogni ex era CONTEMPORANEO ad altri X ex...

certi hanno una logica che non fa una piega prioprio...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> KID ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Cara dai, alle favole non ci crediamo più, giusto? Ripeto, per me non serve fare una premessa del genere, ci starei solo male. Cominciamo il rapporto col dirci "mi piaci", e "farò del mio meglio" e poi vedremo strada facendo.
> ...


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> No ma che stolti... facevo solo notare che quelli a cui hai fatto le "promesse" di corna, sono diventati ex.


Mica per le corna


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Donneeeee....e' arrivato l'arrotinooo....
> 
> ahahahahahahah
> 
> Ps: se parlava de sciroccati e puntualmente te saranno fischiate le recchie, neh?


E immagina che coltello consegnerei a tu moje no?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Magari poi potrà uscire finalmente anche lei a bere un caffè con un amico no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> che poi raccontando il passato, al massimo l'informazione si ferma al numero degli ex, *mica servono dettagli o informare che ogni ex era CONTEMPORANEO ad altri X ex...*
> 
> certi hanno una logica che non fa una piega prioprio...
> 
> ahahahahah


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (25 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma come fai a saperlo??


minchia anni fa lo sputtanarono ben bene pubblicando anche le foto...

ed e' pure un po' nazista la merdaccia...

ahahahahah

per dire, che me rappresenta che socialmente da' l'impressione di essere una persona valida se poi ha qualche rotella mancante?

la rappresentazione sociale positiva per me non garantisce una beata mazza...


----------



## free (25 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahaha..mi viene da ridere Free..pensa che qua'siamo ....3500!!!povero Lothar.....sai che il camion del trasloco aveva appena parcheggiato,che un cliente mi fa'...sei tornato in paese allora.....ahahahahh



già è così!
noi abbiamo il "concorso the man of the year": in pratica chi fa parlare tutta la città è in gara, è un modo di dire quando uno l'ha combinata grossa


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> minchia anni fa lo sputtanarono ben bene pubblicando anche le foto...
> 
> ed e' pure un p*o' nazista la merdaccia...*
> 
> ...


Me lo ricordo...che tristezza....


----------



## Kid (25 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Kid ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma va benissimo.
> ...


----------



## exStermy (25 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E immagina che coltello consegnerei a tu moje no?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Magari poi potrà uscire finalmente anche lei a bere un caffè con un amico no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


e me l'immagino si' il coltello che consegneresti visto che hai pure postato tue foto de visu.....

a coso, te confesso pure che miì moje nun e' come la tua...

gia' che aprirebbe la porta e te vedrebbe, verrebbe giu' er palazzo...

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Kid ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Certo, se il giorno che usciamo insieme mi dici: "guarda bel kidduzzo che prima o poi ti pianto le corna, sappilo", dubito che la cena avrebbe un seguito.
> ...


----------



## free (25 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> minchia anni fa lo sputtanarono ben bene pubblicando anche le foto...
> 
> ed e' pure un po' nazista la merdaccia...
> 
> ...



non lo sapevo, non mi intendo di politica:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Kid ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Certo, se il giorno che usciamo insieme mi dici: "guarda bel kidduzzo *che prima o poi ti pianto le corna, sappilo"*, dubito che la cena avrebbe un seguito.
> ...


----------



## Kid (25 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Kid ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ok. Ritorniamo alla domanda però.
> ...


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Stessa razza per me.
> ...


----------



## Kid (25 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Kid ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Questa è tua fantasia e leggi quello che io non scrivo.
> ...


----------



## Kid (25 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Kid ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Grazie...
> ...


----------



## exStermy (25 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho sempre lavorato nel commerciale e ho sempre firmato patti di silenzio che duravano due anni considerato che avevo in mano portafogli clienti che avrei potuto portarmi "dietro". Rispettandoli.
> E' lavoro.
> Non la mia emotività.


ma non diciamo cazzate....

te non porti dietro un caiser perche' ci sono anche le leggi che te sderenano e se l'azienda a cui hai ciulato i clienti e' tosta hai finito di lavorare perche' pure i prestanome io te scopro..

quindi solo in questo caso saresti "fedele" contro la tua volonta'....

ahahahahahah

comunque riportando di nuovo il discorso alle corna....

se per ipotesi tu riuscissi a trovare un tipo che merita e non accettasse le tue premesse ma anzi nel tempo ti informerebbe che nel caso tu lo tradissi hai finito di vivere (tradotto sfankulata a razzo e contestuale tua roba che vola dal balcone in stada)...che fai, rischi di perdere il treno?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Maggio 2012)

Non c'è nulla da fare, Tebina:
le illusioni, il non voler sapere, sono l'arma preferita dai più, perchè fa presumere il diritto, dovesse accadere qualcosa, di puntare il dito in gesto d'accusa.
Ammettere la fallibilità degli altri significa dover ammettere pure la propria, e questo per la maggior parte della gente non è accettabile.
Quasi tutti quando si lanciano col Bungee Jumping chiudono gli occhi.


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma non diciamo cazzate....
> 
> te non porti dietro un caiser perche' ci sono anche le leggi che te sderenano e se l'azienda a cui hai ciulato i clienti e' tosta hai finito di lavorare perche' pure i prestanome io te scopro..
> 
> ...


Si, perdo il treno per il semplice motivo che io vorrei andare a Monaco e lui mi porta a Tokio.
E non ci voglio andare tra i jappi.


----------



## free (25 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Il discorso Tebe è che allora dovremmo tutti ammettere di essere diversamente fedeli (e probabilmente è vero...).
> ...


----------



## Kid (25 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Non c'è nulla da fare, Tebina:
> le illusioni, il non voler sapere, sono l'arma preferita dai più, perchè fa presumere il diritto, dovesse accadere qualcosa, di puntare il dito in gesto d'accusa.
> Ammettere la fallibilità degli altri significa dover ammettere pure la propria, e questo per la maggior parte della gente non è accettabile.
> Quasi tutti quando si lanciano col Bungee Jumping chiudono gli occhi.


IMHO siete voi che fraintendete...

La fallibilità delle persone è sottointesa per chiunque, o almeno lo spero. Non serve sottolinearla. E' come se al colloquio di lavoro mi presento dicendo: "guardi và bene, ma è probabile che prima o poi na cazzata la combino". Ma che senso ha?


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Non c'è nulla da fare, Tebina:
> le illusioni, il non voler sapere, sono l'arma preferita dai più, perchè fa presumere il diritto, dovesse accadere qualcosa, di puntare il dito in gesto d'accusa.
> Ammettere la fallibilità degli altri significa dover ammettere pure la propria, e questo per la maggior parte della gente non è accettabile.
> Quasi tutti quando si lanciano col Bungee Jumping chiudono gli occhi.


Mi sa che hai proprio ragione.
Tutti parlano tanto di onestà intellettuale, di sincerità eccetera ma poi..quando si arriva ai fatti.
Non chiedere non dire....
comodo per come la vedo mio.


----------



## Kid (25 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> Kid ha detto:
> 
> 
> > a me invece non sta bene, perchè per me l'amore è da vivere come se fosse eterno, altrimenti che amore è?
> ...


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> a me invece non sta bene, perchè per me l'amore è da vivere come se fosse eterno, altrimenti che amore è?
> non credo che esista l'amore eterno, credo che però sia giusto vivere l'amore come se fosse eterno
> poi però uno può dire: vabbè, *però io sono eternamente non fedele, e siamo daccapo..*.


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (25 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Non c'è nulla da fare, Tebina:
> le illusioni, il non voler sapere, sono l'arma preferita dai più, perchè fa presumere il diritto, dovesse accadere qualcosa, di puntare il dito in gesto d'accusa.
> Ammettere la fallibilità degli altri significa dover ammettere pure la propria, e questo per la maggior parte della gente non è accettabile.
> Quasi tutti quando si lanciano col Bungee Jumping chiudono gli occhi.


ma non e' affatto cosi'...

in una societa' evoluta come la nostra, alcune "regole" devono essere per forza condivise ed accettate di default...

se invece nella societa' che sogni di vivere, l'unica regola e' che non ci sono regole, te tocca aspetta' ed essere consapevole che nel frattempo le conseguenze dei tuoi atti saranno devastanti e le rappresaglie durissime...

e' un buon deterrente?...anche, perche' no'....tutto fa brodo...

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> IMHO siete voi che fraintendete...
> 
> La fallibilità delle persone è sottointesa per chiunque, o almeno lo spero. Non serve sottolinearla. E' come se al colloquio di lavoro mi presento dicendo: "guardi và bene, ma è probabile che prima o poi na cazzata la combino". Ma che senso ha?


ha senso perchè la fedeltà è sempre sbandierata da tutti come una delle cose maxime!!!
Ma di che parliamo?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> IMHO siete voi che fraintendete...
> 
> La fallibilità delle persone è sottointesa per chiunque, o almeno lo spero. Non serve sottolinearla. E' come se al colloquio di lavoro mi presento dicendo: "guardi và bene, ma è probabile che prima o poi na cazzata la combino". Ma che senso ha?


Che senso ha?!?!?!?!
Cazzo, non è da ieri che sei in questo forum!

Quante storie hai letto che non contenessero la frase "non me lo sarei aspettato..."?


----------



## Kid (25 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ha senso perchè la fedeltà è sempre sbandierata da tutti come una delle cose maxime!!!
> Ma di che parliamo?


Di cose maxime, per alcuni almeno.


----------



## Kid (25 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Che senso ha?!?!?!?!
> Cazzo, non è da ieri che sei in questo forum!
> 
> Quante storie hai letto che non contenessero la frase "non me lo sarei aspettato..."?


Ma non si è mai pronti per ricevere le corna dai. 

Ripeto: non credo che staresti meno di merda se te lo preventivassero.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> Free ha detto:
> 
> 
> > a me invece non sta bene, perchè per me l'amore è da vivere come se fosse eterno, altrimenti che amore è?
> ...


----------



## free (25 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> free ha detto:
> 
> 
> > La penso come te sia chiaro... solo che il concetto di amore eterno è, come dire... rigettato? Parlo di questo forum.
> ...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma non si è mai pronti per ricevere le corna dai.
> 
> Ripeto: non credo che staresti meno di merda se te lo preventivassero.


Non si tratta di "preventivare". Si tratta di fare il piccolo esercizio di umiltà attraverso il quale si ammette di essere umani entrambi, e pertanto passibili di fare cazzate. L'ammetterlo apertamente chiude la porta alle false e dannosissime aspettative.


----------



## Kid (25 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> Kid ha detto:
> 
> 
> > lo rigetto anch'io
> ...


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma non si è mai pronti per ricevere le corna dai.
> 
> Ripeto: non credo che staresti meno di merda se te lo preventivassero.


Io si.


----------



## exStermy (25 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si, perdo il treno per il semplice motivo che io vorrei andare a Monaco e lui mi porta a Tokio.
> E non ci voglio andare tra i jappi.


e vabbe', prevedo un tuo futuro fatto solo di coincidenze...

ahahahahah


----------



## free (25 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> free ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Se è *tua* espressa decisione di viverla in questo modo, ricordati che però ti precludi automaticamente il diritto di puntare il dito, accusare e lagnarti quando la cacca puzza.
> ...


----------



## Simy (25 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma non si è mai pronti per ricevere le corna dai.
> 
> Ripeto: non credo che staresti meno di merda se te lo preventivassero.


forse si, perchè avresti la consapevolezza che la persona che hai accanto non ti ha giurato "fedeltà eterna" non ti ha detto io non lo farò mai...ma ti ha detto che nel suo passato ha tradito e non esclude a priori che possa riaccadere!


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e vabbe', prevedo un tuo futuro fatto solo di coincidenze...
> 
> ahahahahah


ne ho una da anni meravigliosa.
Io volevo andare a Dublino, Mattia al Cairo.
Ci siamo ritrovati a Timbuctù e ora viviamo a Zurigo.

Meraviglioso...:inlove:


----------



## Kid (25 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Non si tratta di "preventivare". Si tratta di fare il piccolo esercizio di umiltà attraverso il quale si ammette di essere umani entrambi, e pertanto passibili di fare cazzate. L'ammetterlo apertamente chiude la porta alle false e dannosissime aspettative.


Ma come si fa a non avere naturali aspettative dalla persona che magari ti sposi?

Capisco il tuo discorso (e di Tebe) ma lo trovo un tantino forzato. Io giuro che ci rimarrei di sasso se una donna mi dicesse così ad un appuntamento... della serie: ma perchè mi dici questo?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma non è una decisione, viene naturale amare una persona
> ...


----------



## Kid (25 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> forse si, perchè avresti la consapevolezza che la persona che hai accanto non ti ha giurato "fedeltà eterna" non ti ha detto io non lo farò mai...ma ti ha detto che nel suo passato ha tradito e non esclude a priori che possa riaccadere!


Ah Simy... ma chi ti giura fedeltà eterna oggi?  Smack


----------



## exStermy (25 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ha senso perchè la fedeltà è sempre sbandierata da tutti come una delle cose maxime!!!
> Ma di che parliamo?


senti non vorrei dirtelo ma lo dicono gli studi ed i sondaggi che ormai la fedelta' e' stata rivalutata ed e' sempre piu' ricercata perche' evidentemente non vi siete autogestiti al meglio ed anche perche' in questa societa' dell'incertezza almeno ritornando la famiglia ad essere un riferimento solido nun se va proprio alla deriva...

percio', viste le inkulate, affina i criteri di selezione dei tuoi partner...

e metti la testa a posto, va...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Kid (25 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> free ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Hai detto che tu vuoi vivere ogni amore come fosse assoluto ed eterno. Beh, è un'illusione che tu hai decisio tua sponte di accettare, quindi non potrai lamentarti quando dovessi restare disillusa dai fatti.
> ...


----------



## Simy (25 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ah Simy... ma chi ti giura fedeltà eterna oggi? Smack



appunto! ma è quello che sta dicendo Tebe...in altre parole ma il senso è quello!
:bacio:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a non avere naturali aspettative dalla persona che magari ti sposi?
> 
> Capisco il tuo discorso (e di Tebe) ma lo trovo un tantino forzato. Io giuro che ci rimarrei di sasso se una donna mi dicesse così ad un appuntamento... della serie: *ma perchè mi dici questo*?


Perchè il giorno in cui tu decidessi di amarmi, voglio che tu ami la donna, non l'illusione. La persona e la sua anima, non la *tua* immagine di lei. Voglio che tu ami la realtà, non il sogno, voglio che tu non ti ponga mai, se vorrai amarmi, nelle condizioni di giudicarmi per quello che *tu* ti sei illuso di pretendere ed io magari non sono stata capace di darti.


----------



## free (25 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> free ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Hai detto che tu vuoi vivere ogni amore come fosse assoluto ed eterno. Beh, è un'illusione che tu hai decisio tua sponte di accettare, quindi non potrai lamentarti quando dovessi restare disillusa dai fatti.
> ...


----------



## Kid (25 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Perchè il giorno in cui tu decidessi di amarmi, voglio che tu ami la donna, non l'illusione. La persona e la sua anima, non la *tua* immagine di lei. Voglio che tu ami la realtà, non il sogno, voglio che tu non ti ponga mai, se vorrai amarmi, nelle condizioni di giudicarmi per quello che *tu* ti sei illuso di pretendere ed io magari non sono stata capace di darti.


Ho capito ma ripeto, ho la sensazione che in amore ci buttiate dentro troppo cervello. Per me è carne e sangue.


----------



## exStermy (25 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Hai detto che tu vuoi vivere ogni amore come fosse assoluto ed eterno. Beh, è un'illusione che tu hai decisio tua sponte di accettare, quindi non potrai lamentarti quando dovessi restare disillusa dai fatti.


mah....

a me pare che siccome so che in questa societa' di merda i furti in casa so' all'ordine del giorno, che metto a fare l'antifurto?...

anzi lascio la casa aperta e la roba gia' inscatolata e pronta da portar via cosi' non mi fanno danni..

ma almeno un ricordino in casa ti dara' al cazzo se te lo zanzassero o non hai legami affettivi ne' con le persone e ne' con le cose perche' tanto so' mere e pie illusioni?

ahahahahah


----------



## free (25 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma voi avete mai provato l'amore vero? Quello che ti prende lo stomaco, che ti fa desiderare di avere al tuo fianco sempre quella persona?
> ...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma voi avete mai provato l'amore vero? Quello che ti prende lo stomaco, che ti fa desiderare di avere al tuo fianco sempre quella persona?
> ...


----------



## free (25 Maggio 2012)

pardon, sto sbagliando tutte le quotate, abbiate pazienza


----------



## Kid (25 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> appunto! ma è quello che sta dicendo Tebe...in altre parole ma il senso è quello!
> :bacio:



No no, lei chiedeva se era meglio stare con uno che magari un giorno ti tradisce ma a prescindere non ti ha detto "potrei farlo", o con uno che te lo dice.

A me il secondo spaventerebbe un pò. Ma sono un romantico suvvia!


----------



## Kid (25 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Kid ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma si, vero.
> ...


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> senti non vorrei dirtelo ma lo dicono gli studi ed i sondaggi che ormai la fedelta' e' stata rivalutata ed e' sempre piu' ricercata perche' evidentemente non vi siete autogestiti al meglio ed anche perche' in questa societa' dell'incertezza almeno ritornando la famiglia ad essere un riferimento solido nun se va proprio alla deriva...
> 
> percio', viste le inkulate, affina i criteri di selezione dei tuoi partner...
> 
> ...


Non mi avrete mai!!!
:kungfu:


----------



## Simy (25 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> No no, lei chiedeva se era meglio stare con uno che magari un giorno ti tradisce ma a prescindere non ti ha detto "potrei farlo", o con uno che te lo dice.
> 
> A me il secondo spaventerebbe un pò. Ma sono un romantico suvvia!


e invece no! perchè quando beccai il mio ex lui mi disse che era stato un errore...e mi ricordo che mi mandò un sms con scritto "non accadrà MAI PIU', lo giuro".....e invece accadde proprio il contrario!
allora avrei preferito mi dicesse "io sono cosi, farò il possibile per tenere i pantaloni allacciati"


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Kid ha detto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## exStermy (25 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> No no, lei chiedeva se era meglio stare con uno che magari un giorno ti tradisce ma a prescindere non ti ha detto "potrei farlo", o con uno che te lo dice.
> 
> A me il secondo spaventerebbe un pò. Ma sono un romantico suvvia!


Kid accettare una condizione del genere ed effettuare una decisione conseguente non e' solo campo dell'essere romantico...

il meccanismo che metti in atto nell'effettuare una scelta e' identico per es. anche per l'acquisto di azioni in borsa...

la qualsiasi...


----------



## Kid (25 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e invece no! perchè quando beccai il mio ex lui mi disse che era stato un errore...e mi ricordo che mi mandò un sms con scritto "non accadrà MAI PIU', lo giuro".....e invece accadde proprio il contrario!
> allora avrei preferito mi dicesse "io sono cosi, farò il possibile per tenere i pantaloni allacciati"


Ancora una volta, anteponete le vostre (e anche mie) esperienze negative per esorcizzare la cosa.

Successo a me=l'amore è una cagata. Dai ci sono persone fedeli e romantiche là fuori, basta cercare bene.


----------



## Simy (25 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ancora una volta, anteponete le vostre (e anche mie) esperienze negative per esorcizzare la cosa.
> 
> Successo a me=l'amore è una cagata.* Dai ci sono persone fedeli e romantiche là fuori, basta cercare bene*.


mah..ho i miei dubbi....


----------



## free (25 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> No no, lei chiedeva se era meglio stare con uno che magari un giorno ti tradisce ma a prescindere non ti ha detto "potrei farlo", o con uno che te lo dice.
> 
> A me il secondo spaventerebbe un pò. Ma sono un romantico suvvia!



ecco, a me non spaventerebbe se sapessi che ha già tradito in passato, il discorso che facevo prima...

anche se avesse mollato la sua fidanzata per me, penserei che potrebbe farlo anche con me, non mi stupirei, ma se lo amo rischio

se invece non so niente di niente e mi fa un discorso del genere, mi cadono le balle


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E non solo.
> Quello che se pensi che un domani non ci sarà più...che non potrai sentire più la sua voce, l'odore della sua pelle..
> Si kid. L'ho provato.
> Bellissimo.
> ...


Please, correggi il quote.


----------



## Kid (25 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ecco, a me non spaventerebbe se sapessi che ha già tradito in passato, il discorso che facevo prima...
> 
> anche se avesse mollato la sua fidanzata per me, penserei che potrebbe farlo anche con me, non mi stupirei, ma se lo amo rischio
> 
> se invece non so niente di niente e mi fa un discorso del genere, mi cadono le balle


Embè, vorrei vedere.


----------



## exStermy (25 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non mi avrete mai!!!
> :kungfu:


edamechemmifrega?

sinceramente di merda ci vivi tu mica io...

ahahahahah

se te piace stare sempre con l'orario dei treni in mano per beccare le coincidenze, fallo...

io preferisco la Transiberiana....salgo su un solo treno per un viaggio lungo lungo e quanno arrivo arrivo, senza fretta...

te capi'?

ahahahahah


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> pardon, sto sbagliando tutte le quotate, abbiate pazienza


Scusa un cazzo!
















:mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## free (25 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Scusa un cazzo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quoto:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (25 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e invece no! perchè quando beccai il mio ex lui mi disse che era stato un errore...e mi ricordo che mi mandò un sms con scritto "non accadrà MAI PIU', lo giuro".....e invece accadde proprio il contrario!
> allora avrei preferito mi dicesse "io sono cosi, farò il possibile per tenere i pantaloni allacciati"


al che, saresti rimasta ancora insieme?


----------



## free (25 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> al che, saresti rimasta ancora insieme?



ma dai, questo non è il "caso principe"
doveva dirlo PRIMA!


----------



## exStermy (25 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mah..ho i miei dubbi....


al buio tutte le vacche sono nere....

hai pagato la bolletta?

ahahahahahah


----------



## Kid (25 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma dai, questo non è il "caso principe"
> doveva dirlo PRIMA!


Ahahah, ma dai che cazzata, non s'è mai visto!


----------



## exStermy (25 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma dai, questo non è il "caso principe"
> doveva dirlo PRIMA!


percio' chiedevo alla regina...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> No no, l*ei chiedeva se era meglio stare con uno che magari un giorno ti tradisce ma a prescindere non ti ha detto "potrei farlo", o con uno che te lo dice.*
> 
> A me il secondo spaventerebbe un pò. Ma sono un romantico suvvia!


Allora mi sono spiegata male.
Non ho mai chiesto il neretto.
Ho chiesto se c'è differenza tra una persona che ammette di poter essere fallibile nella fedeltà, pur provandoci, o una che ti dice MA FIGURATI!!! TRADIRE IO?
E poi si fa tutti i pompieri di New York, compresi gli amanti delle mogli.

Credo ci sia differenza.
Molto differenza.
Il primo è fedele in modo diverso, perchè riconosce che potrebbe avere dei limiti.
Il secondo ti incula senza vaselina.
Ed è solo un fottutissimo traditore.

Altro che romanticismo.
E' un bondage del cuore con tanto di fiamma ossidrica.


----------



## Kid (25 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Allora mi sono spiegata male.
> Non ho mai chiesto il neretto.
> Ho chiesto se c'è differenza tra una persona che ammette di poter essere fallibile nella fedeltà, pur provandoci, o una che ti dice MA FIGURATI!!! TRADIRE IO?
> E poi si fa tutti i pompieri di New York, compresi gli amanti delle mogli.
> ...


A parte il fatto che adoro il bondage...

Tra i due non c'è differenza di intenti, ma di ideali.

Nessuno parte con l'intento di cornificarti.


----------



## exStermy (25 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Allora mi sono spiegata male.
> Non ho mai chiesto il neretto.
> Ho chiesto se c'è differenza tra una persona che ammette di poter essere fallibile nella fedeltà, pur provandoci, o una che ti dice MA FIGURATI!!! TRADIRE IO?
> E poi si fa tutti i pompieri di New York, compresi gli amanti delle mogli.
> ...


ma non esiste iniziare un rapporto con quelle basi....

se sei destinata ad essere cornuta lo scoprirai solo vivendo...

e lo dice pure la canzone, lo dice...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Embè, vorrei vedere.


Mi stai dando ragione se dai ragione a Free!!"!
Diciamo la stessa cosa!!!!


----------



## free (25 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Allora mi sono spiegata male.
> Non ho mai chiesto il neretto.
> Ho chiesto se c'è differenza tra una persona che ammette di poter essere fallibile nella fedeltà, pur provandoci, o una che ti dice MA FIGURATI!!! TRADIRE IO?
> E poi si fa tutti i pompieri di New York, compresi gli amanti delle mogli.
> ...


scusa Tebe, ma non ti sembra che tutti quanti abbiamo dei limiti di tutti i tipi?
che senso ha riconoscere di avere dei limiti, quando è ovvio, mica siamo déi
però se riconosci che hai "quel" limite, già lo sai, allora per essere veramente onesto dovresti dire: guarda che le corna te le pianterò di sicuro! o sbaglio?


----------



## Kid (25 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi stai dando ragione se dai ragione a Free!!"!
> Diciamo la stessa cosa!!!!


Quotavo questo "se invece non so niente di niente e mi fa un discorso del genere, mi cadono le balle".

E poi mica ho problemi a darti ragione quando ce l'hai, cara.


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> A parte il fatto che *adoro il bondage...*
> 
> Tra i due non c'è differenza di intenti, ma di ideali.
> 
> Nessuno parte con l'intento di cornificarti.


Pure io.

Infatti!
Nessuno parte con l'idea di cornificarti ma ti sta solo dicendo che non può prometterti fedeltà perchè non può saperlo!

Sei arrivato a darmi ragione con un percorso diverso.
Anche con il messaggio che hai lasciato a free.

Ti cadrebbero le balle se...

Dai Kid...


----------



## free (25 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi stai dando ragione se dai ragione a Free!!"!
> Diciamo la stessa cosa!!!!



ma perchè? anche a te cadono le balle se uno ti premette: potrei non esserti fedele?

non ci capisco più niente


----------



## Kid (25 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Pure io.
> 
> Infatti!
> Nessuno parte con l'idea di cornificarti ma ti sta solo dicendo che non può prometterti fedeltà perchè non può saperlo!
> ...


Ma io posso darti ragione che sia più onesto una persona che ti dice "farò del mio meglio". Ma certi tipi di sincerità sono francamente più dannosi che altro in un rapporto. Io con una che mi dice così, non mi ci metterei.


----------



## Kid (25 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma perchè? anche a te cadono le balle se uno ti premette: potrei non esserti fedele?
> 
> non ci capisco più niente


Ah ecco, vedi Tebe che ho quotato giusto?


----------



## Simy (25 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> al che, saresti rimasta ancora insieme?


no...ma non avrei lottato per altri due anni per poi chiudere comunque! è quella l'onestà che dovrebbe esserci!


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> scusa Tebe, ma non ti sembra che tutti quanti abbiamo dei limiti di tutti i tipi?
> che senso ha riconoscere di avere dei limiti, quando è ovvio, mica siamo déi
> *però se riconosci che hai "quel" limite, già lo sai, allora per essere veramente onesto dovresti dire: guarda che le corna te le pianterò di sicuro! o sbaglio?[*/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Kid (25 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no...ma non avrei lottato per altri due anni per poi chiudere comunque! è quella l'onestà che dovrebbe esserci!


Ma amore, l'onestà non si dimostra a parole, così come l'amore. Sei stata sfortunata, ripigliati now!


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Maggio 2012)

Io ho sempre detto di essere monogama geneticamente, di non sentirmi peggiore o migliore di nessuno per questo perchè non faccio alcuna fatica, faccio semplicemente quello che sento, le tentazioni avute sono sempre state un pensiero che durava qualche secondo, poi spariva da solo.
Quando mi sono messa con mio marito, sapevo che lui era diverso da me, ne avevo l'evidenza, dato che stava vivendo storie su più fronti e aveva pure la facocera ad aspettarlo.
Naturalmente lui chiuse tutte le sue storie, era cotto, ma io sapevo che avrebbe potuto tradirmi.
Ma non ho mai chiesto fedeltà, ho chiesto sincerità. In questo era compreso: se hai un'avventura, non lo voglio sapere, se hai una storia parallela, con tanto di pecola, cortesemente mi avvisi, mi metti in grado di fare le mie valutazioni e le mie scelte. 
Se la storia invece diventa un film dell'orrore con telefonate anonime a casa e scenate per stupidaggini perchè ti senti in colpa e avere un cobra che gira per casa e ti accusa delle peggio cose, questo è tradimento. 
Questo è il vero tradimento, anche se l'essere diversamente fedeli può portare alla rottura del rapporto ufficiale, si è veramente traditori quando si tradisce la persona, oltre al compagno.
Nel mio caso si tradisce anche la famiglia, perchè il cobra mordeva pure i figli.
Tebe (almeno in questo :mrgreen è diversa da me, non è fedele, ma non è una traditrice.
E questo vale a prescindere da ciò che si è dichiarato all'inizio, perchè all'inizio... sono tutte rose e fiori, ci mancherebbe.

Naturalmente, il tutto... secondo me.


----------



## Simy (25 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma amore, l'onestà non si dimostra a parole, così come l'amore. Sei stata sfortunata, ripigliati now!


ma io mi sono ripresa...


----------



## Kid (25 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> free ha detto:
> 
> 
> > scusa Tebe, ma non ti sembra che tutti quanti abbiamo dei limiti di tutti i tipi?
> ...


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma io posso darti ragione che sia più onesto una persona che ti dice "farò del mio meglio". Ma certi tipi di sincerità sono francamente più dannosi che altro in un rapporto*. Io con una che mi dice così, non mi ci metterei.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Perchè ti da una scelta.
> 
> ...


----------



## exStermy (25 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma perchè? anche a te cadono le balle se uno ti premette: potrei non esserti fedele?
> 
> non ci capisco più niente


scansate che sta affa' retromarcia...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Allora ti rispondo così e chiudiamo:
> ...


----------



## Kid (25 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Kid ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma io posso darti ragione che sia più onesto una persona che ti dice "farò del mio meglio". Ma certi tipi di sincerità sono francamente più dannosi che altro in un rapporto*. Io con una che mi dice così, non mi ci metterei.[*/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## exStermy (25 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no...ma non avrei lottato per altri due anni per poi chiudere comunque! è quella l'onestà che dovrebbe esserci!


bella risposta....

ma da ragazzina brufolosa pero'...

se t'ha "fregato" na' volta passi, ma se persiste a tua "insaputa" aumenterei il consumo di pesce...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Kid ha detto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kid (25 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Kid ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ....in quale parte del corpo, Kid?
> ...


----------



## Simy (25 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> bella risposta....
> 
> ma da ragazzina brufolosa pero'...
> 
> ...


NO..chiudo direttamente perchè continuare? a che scopo?


----------



## exStermy (25 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> NO..chiudo direttamente perchè continuare? a che scopo?


a me lo dici?

qua mi fanno il mazzo perche' darei, e pure da vedere, una chances proprio a sforzo...


----------



## free (25 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> free ha detto:
> 
> 
> > scusa Tebe, ma non ti sembra che tutti quanti abbiamo dei limiti di tutti i tipi?
> ...


----------



## oceansize (25 Maggio 2012)

Sono col cell e ci metto una vita a leggere tutto, nn so se è stato già detto: quando si dice in una relazione importante che può succedere di prendersi una cotta per un altro e che se dovesse succedere parlarne e affrontarlo insieme. Poi puntualmente succede e chi tradisce ovviamente fa tutto di nascosto pensando al solito che è una cosa solo sua e bla bla. Questo come lo chiami?


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> Sono col cell e ci metto una vita a leggere tutto, nn so se è stato già detto: quando si dice in una relazione importante che può succedere di prendersi una cotta per un altro e che se dovesse succedere parlarne e affrontarlo insieme. Poi puntualmente succede e chi tradisce ovviamente fa tutto di nascosto pensando al solito che è una cosa solo sua e bla bla. Questo come lo chiami?


Non lo so. Qui si parla di tradimento da sesso. Non di cotte. Quello è inaccettabile anche per me.


----------



## ballerino (25 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Chi tradisce è quello che ti dice che non ti tradirà mai e tutto il circo.
> Un diversamente fedele è uno che ti dice. Non lo so. Faccio il possibile ma. Non lo so.
> 
> 
> Credo che ci sia un abissale differenza.


 ci sono persone che dicono la verità altre che mentono
 tutto qui.

 Le parole vanno confrontate sempre con i fatti!
 la prima cosa che mi hanno insegnato,
 le persone vanno osservate
 nei piccoli gesti spontanei,
 gesti senza valore che partono dal cuore,
 per  capire la vera anima di una persona.


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> ci sono persone che dicono la verità altre che mentono
> tutto qui.
> 
> Le parole vanno confrontate sempre con i fatti!
> ...


Mattia quando mi ha detto che lui era fedele e non mi avrebbe mai tradita era assolutamente sincero. Non mentiva. L'ho percepito.
Come io non mentivo quando gli risposi che ok. Potevo provare ad essere fedele.

I fatti hanno dimostrato che io non ho tradito.
Lui invece, che mai aveva tradito, l'ha fatto.

Le cose non sono mai bianche o nere.
Io so solo che non mi sento infallibile.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e me l'immagino si' il coltello che consegneresti visto che hai pure postato tue foto de visu.....
> 
> a coso, te confesso pure che miì moje nun e' come la tua...
> 
> ...


Ma no...lei portava il coltello dall'arrotino no?
E quando alzavo gli occhi dalla mola sotto il cappello mi diceva...
Conte tu qui?
Si eccoti il pugnale che mi hai chiesto...

La tua liberazione è vicina...
Il cuore di una donna è un abisso...
Nessun marito sa con esattezza cosa pensa una moglie: mai.

D'ora in poi tu sarai Giuditta!


----------



## Eliade (25 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Chi tradisce è quello che ti dice che non ti tradirà mai e tutto il circo.
> Un diversamente fedele è uno che ti dice. Non lo so. Faccio il possibile ma. Non lo so.
> 
> 
> Credo che ci sia un abissale differenza.


Apprezzo la sincerità del secondo tipo, ma non inizierei una relazione con lui. Non crederei nemmeno al primo però. Darei fiducia a chi crede nella fedeltà come scelta giornaliera, come scelta di fronte alle "tentazioni", come scelta condivisa e portata avanti insieme. 
Se ho scritto cazzate non lo so...ho fame...:unhappy:


----------



## balerino (25 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mattia quando mi ha detto che lui era fedele e non mi avrebbe mai tradita era assolutamente sincero. Non mentiva. L'ho percepito.
> Come io non mentivo quando gli risposi che ok. Potevo provare ad essere fedele.
> 
> I fatti hanno dimostrato che io non ho tradito.
> ...


invece lo sei stata,
e non credo che non ti siano capitate occasioni,
il  rispetto verso il tuo compagno ha vinto,
ti ha fatto rinunciare valeva più la parola data.
questo fa di te una persona speciale.
lui ha sbagliato di grosso, non ti merita!
e tantomeno merita ancora di stare con te,
non dovresti tradirlo ma lasciarlo per sempre
queste persone meritano i rimorsi a vita.
la vita farà capire loro cosa si sono perso.

quando dico che non tradirei mai,
e per l 'impegno preso nei confronti di una persona,
se devo stare insieme ad una ragazza è per creare
una cosa in due, è per avere accanto una 
persona di cui possa fidarmi, 
altrimenti cosa serve creare una coppia ,
dove ognuno si fa i fatti propri
ci si sente ancora più soli.


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

balerino ha detto:


> invece lo sei stata,
> e non credo che non ti siano capitate occasioni,
> il  rispetto verso il tuo compagno ha vinto,
> ti ha fatto rinunciare valeva più la parola data.
> ...


Devo proprio dirtelo...spesso mi fai sobbalzare sulla sedia con i tuoi commenti.
A volte ti tirerei uno scappellotto sulla testa ma a volte, come adesso, ti invidio perchè..è bello avere ancora certezze ed è bello sperare che lo siano sempre.

Io amo Mattia Ballerino.
Lo amo moltissimo e un errore di questo tipo è per me perdonabile.
Ma non perchè sono buona, ma perchè lui dopo ha dimostrato ogni giorno che valeva la pena perdonarlo.
E oggi sono felice di averlo al fianco perchè davvero mi completa.
Un errore non può distruggere tutto il buono che c'è in una coppia.

Io non so se ci meritiamo a vicenda, so solo che ci amiamo e ci scegliamo ogni giorno.

Il tuo pensiero di coppia potrebbe essere giusto.
Ti auguro davvero di realizzarlo


----------



## ballerino (25 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Devo proprio dirtelo...spesso mi fai sobbalzare sulla sedia con i tuoi commenti.
> A volte ti tirerei uno scappellotto sulla testa ma a volte, come adesso, ti invidio perchè..è bello avere ancora certezze ed è bello sperare che lo siano sempre.
> 
> Io amo Mattia Ballerino.
> ...


Forse non lo realizzerò mai, ma non smetterò mai di provarci
ne tantomeno mancare alla parola data,
Per me vale tanto, qualsiasi tentazione non riuscirà mai a scalfirla. 
odio il tradimento non  tanto nell 'atto in se stesso
ci vedo una  forma di mancanza di rispetto sià per gli altri che
per se stessi.
Tempo fà, mentre lavoravo in una famosa località sciistica,
una donna molto ricca  mi fece una proposta,
mi avrebbe fatto un grande regalo ,
se avessi passato un weekend con lei,
con questa donna ci sarei stato tranquillamente,
mi piaceva molto fisicamente,
la sua proposta mi ha fatto venire la nausea verso di lei,
non vedovo più la bella donna di prima
ma solo un  persona che mi dava solo sensazioni schifose.
l 'ho mandata a quel paese.


----------



## Flavia (25 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma voi avete mai provato l'amore vero? Quello che ti prende lo stomaco, che ti fa desiderare di avere al tuo fianco sempre quella persona?
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Forse non lo realizzerò mai, ma non smetterò mai di provarci
> ne tantomeno mancare alla parola data,
> Per me vale tanto, qualsiasi tentazione non riuscirà mai a scalfirla.
> odio il tradimento non  tanto nell 'atto in se stesso
> ...


Ecco visto piove sempre sul bagnato...no?
Sempre agli altri capitano ste cose...ufffii...
Basta anch'io voglio una donna che mi inviti per un we da lei...
E non faccio sesso...parola di conte!


----------



## lunaiena (25 Maggio 2012)

:lipstick:





contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco visto piove sempre sul bagnato...no?
> Sempre agli altri capitano ste cose...ufffii...
> Basta anch'io voglio una donna che mi inviti per un we da lei...
> E non faccio sesso...parola di conte!


----------



## contepinceton (26 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> :lipstick:


Ma statenta...
Ho capito che mi vuoi a tutti i costi...
Ma...insomma...
Nella foto che mi hai mandato non sei il massimo...voglio dire...no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (26 Maggio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Kid ha detto:
> 
> 
> > :up:
> ...


----------



## free (26 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Forse non lo realizzerò mai, ma non smetterò mai di provarci
> ne tantomeno mancare alla parola data,
> Per me vale tanto, qualsiasi tentazione non riuscirà mai a scalfirla.
> odio il tradimento non  tanto nell 'atto in se stesso
> ...


e come mai ti ha offerto un grande regalo se tanto ci saresti stato tranquillamente?


----------



## Minerva (26 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ok. Ritorniamo alla domanda però.
> 
> Indipendentemente da quello che sei tu, la domanda era sulla differenza tra essere diversamente fedele o un traditore.
> 
> ...


ma che discorsi.
è come cominciare una storia giurando di non ammalarsi mai, di rimanere sempre uguali ...
 nessuno può mai giurare su nulla, però rimane bello , al momento in cui cominci con entusiasmo una storia, non intaccare la magia del momento con inutili premesse senza costrutto né sicurezze da una parte né dall'altra.
è sempre la solità confusione tra schiettezza e il parlare a vanvera gratuitamente.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Chi tradisce è quello che ti dice che non ti tradirà mai e tutto il circo.
> Un diversamente fedele è uno che ti dice. Non lo so. Faccio il possibile ma. Non lo so.
> 
> 
> Credo che ci sia un abissale differenza.


Mi sono accorto ora di questo 3d.

Ma quando noi nasciamo, nella maggior parte dei casi veniamo indirizzati sull'essere diversamente fedeli oppure su essere traditori? 

Credo che nella normalità dei casi si cerchi di percorrere quel filo comune che si chiama fedeltà, si chiama matrimonio si chiama coppia. 
E sono di solito i nostri genitori che con il loro esempio lo insegnano, ed è la società del momento con usi e costumi che insegna. etc.
Se dopo da adulti abbiamo delle "varianti" questo dipenderà credo da convenienze, dagli eventi, situazioni, comodità etc. 
Si legge spesso che l'uomo è poligamo, ed io sono d'accordo su questo, ma quello sopra scritto che richiama la coppia, i genitori, la società etc sono appunto quelle regole a cui noi volenti o nolenti adesso ci adeguiamo. 
Il diversamente fedele o chi tradisce sono aggettivi ... comodi? nuovi? a che servono ? e perchè li stiamo cercando ?


----------



## Minerva (26 Maggio 2012)

quello che voglio dire, tebe, è che essere sicuri in quel momento di essere fedeli al partner non è certo ipocrisia anche se con il tempo le cose potranno cambiare.
diversamente una premessa del tipo indicato è solo una squallida postilla che nulla serve ma tanto svilisce


----------



## ballerino (26 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> e come mai ti ha offerto un grande regalo se tanto ci saresti stato tranquillamente?


free non ti è passato per la testa che lei non lo sapesse? 
che invece di corteggiarmi mi abbia offerto dei soldi subito,
eppure mi ero spiegato bene,
ci sono certe persone che preferiscono pagare
e non sono casi isolati è abbastanza frequente
di avere certe proposte, nel mio ambiente di lavoro
sia da uomini verso donne sia da donne verso uomini,
non mai accettato di principio, altri/e accettano.


----------



## Tebe (26 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello che voglio dire, tebe, è che essere sicuri in quel momento di essere fedeli al partner non è certo ipocrisia anche se con il tempo le cose potranno cambiare.
> diversamente una premessa del tipo indicato è solo una squallida postilla che nulla serve ma tanto svilisce


Messa così hai ragione, ma io estremizzo perchè in genere ho sempre trovato compagni molto saldi nella loro convinzione di fedeltà, con lanciamento di strali pesanti contro chi tradiva 
Il concetto è.
Conosci quattro o cinque. ci esci. Ad un certo punto scegli.
Si comincia una storia seria.
Si parla. Esce il discorso fedeltà.
Lui chiede -Tu sei fedele Tebe?-
Risposta 1- No. In genere no. Ma non si può mai dire. Non è che te lo ordina il medico di tradire no? tu invece?-
Risposta 2- Certo. Ho tradito qualche volta ma sai..la storia stava per finire, mi mancavano cose bla bla. Tu invece?
Potrebbe anche esserci la risposta 3, ovvero -Fatti i cazzi tuoi-
Lui risponde
-Si. Sono fedele. Fedelissimo. E non capisco chi tradisce. E non perdonerei mai un tradimento e bla bla...tu tebe?
-Io in genere perdono. 


Il punto è Minerva.
Sono sempre stata tradita da fedeli intransigenti che ho sempre beccato come dei pollastri e mai (o almeno ho questa convinzione) da uomini che mi avevano detto -Tebe...non credo sarò fedele..non lo so...i miei trascorsi sono contro...-

Questi ultimi non hanno mai fatto scattare in me il dubbio. Poi magari essendo traditori erano bravi a nascondere tracce e non ci vuole molto perchè ho la mentalità "nonna" sui tradimenti, ma mi sembra almeno sintomatico il comportamento di molti fedeli che vogliono la sincerità a tutti i costi e quando trovano qualcuno che dice..beh..guarda...ce la metto tutta ma non so..., dimostrando sincerità
Sembra brutto.
Io ho sempre preferito sapere il peggio subito perchè voglio amare quella persona partendo dai suoi difetti, non dai pregi.
E non ho mai avuto brutte sorprese.
A parte Mattia.
Ma mi è servito.




Si capisce ciò che ho scritto?
Non mi sento molto sul pezzo oggi...


----------



## free (26 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> free non ti è passato per la testa che lei non lo sapesse?
> che invece di corteggiarmi mi abbia offerto dei soldi subito,
> eppure mi ero spiegato bene,
> *ci sono certe persone che preferiscono pagare*
> ...



sì ci sono e si chiamano puttanieri, mi pare


----------



## geko (26 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Messa così hai ragione, ma io estremizzo perchè in genere ho sempre trovato compagni molto saldi nella loro convinzione di fedeltà, con lanciamento di strali pesanti contro chi tradiva
> Il concetto è.
> Conosci quattro o cinque. ci esci. Ad un certo punto scegli.
> Si comincia una storia seria.
> ...


Io mi sono sempre definito _tendenzialmente_ fedele. Nel senso che so che quando una persona mi piace e mi prende, tutte le altre non esistono. E non esistono davvero, indipendentemente da quanto spudoratamente ci provino o da quanto stratosfericamente fighe siano. Mi piace concentrarmi su una persona soltanto, non sono dotato di multitasking... mettiamola così.

Però non credo nella fedeltà _imposta_. Cioè, per me non esiste il 'siamo sposati quindi mi devi fedeltà'. E' un patto interno alla coppia e come tutti gli accordi dev'essere condiviso, pienamente da entrambi. Se entrambi siamo d'accordo sullo stesso punto allora non c'è nessun problema, no?

Mentirei proclamandomi fedele ad ogni costo... perché a conti fatti non lo sono stato (tra l'altro questi 'giuramenti' non hanno alcun senso...). Anzi, a parte i casi in cui mi sentivo innamorato (pochissimi in realtà), ho sempre tradito e l'ho sempre detto. Beh, non proprio sempre sempre... nell'unico caso in cui avrei dovuto farlo non l'ho fatto, sono stato codardo.

Pertanto, più che fissarsi sulla fedeltà, secondo me bisognerebbe concentrarsi sulla sincerità. 


Uhm, anch'io ho qualche dubbio sul fatto che si sia capito quello che ho scritto... ma non c'ho voglia di rileggere. :blank:


----------



## free (26 Maggio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Io mi sono sempre definito _tendenzialmente_ fedele. Nel senso che so che quando una persona mi piace e mi prende, tutte le altre non esistono. E non esistono davvero, indipendentemente da quanto spudoratamente ci provino o da quanto stratosfericamente fighe siano. Mi piace concentrarmi su una persona soltanto, non sono dotato di multitasking... mettiamola così.
> 
> Però non credo nella fedeltà _imposta_. Cioè,* per me non esiste il 'siamo sposati quindi mi devi fedeltà'.* E' un patto interno alla coppia e come tutti gli accordi dev'essere condiviso, pienamente da entrambi. Se entrambi siamo d'accordo sullo stesso punto allora non c'è nessun problema, no?
> 
> ...



ecco, riguardo al matrimonio ci andrei cauta
se è vero che la fedeltà non può essere un'imposizione, è anche vero che sposarsi non è obbligatorio
personalmente, faccio fatica a capire chi tradisce fresco di nozze o addirittura poco prima...ma che si sposano a fare?
poi il tempo passa e si scopre che esiste questo forum


----------



## geko (26 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ecco, riguardo al matrimonio ci andrei cauta
> se è vero che la fedeltà non può essere un'imposizione, è anche vero che sposarsi non è obbligatorio
> personalmente, faccio fatica a capire chi tradisce fresco di nozze o addirittura poco prima...ma che si sposano a fare?
> poi il tempo passa e si scopre che esiste questo forum


Sì ho scritto 'sposati' ma avrei benissimo potuto scrivere semplicemente impegnati. Per me il matrimonio potrebbe pure non esistere come istituto, ma parlo di me. 
Quello che conta è il 'contratto' tacito all'interno della coppia. Ogni coppia ha dei confini, delle regole, dei bisogni diversi da quelli di un'altra. La mia opinione è che i rapporti non si possono standardizzare e preconfezionare, perché intervengono tra persone e le persone non sono mai preconfezionate. L'importante è che l'accordo sia condiviso e trasparente. Io non riuscirei a prescindere dalla sincerità... mostrarsi diversi da come si è realmente, per me, è il più grande dei tradimenti. Una scopata a confronto non è niente. Del resto per costruire bene ci vogliono delle buone fondamenta, no?


----------



## free (26 Maggio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> *Sì ho scritto 'sposati' ma avrei benissimo potuto scrivere semplicemente impegnati. Per me il matrimonio potrebbe pure non esistere come istituto, ma parlo di me.*
> Quello che conta è il 'contratto' tacito all'interno della coppia. Ogni coppia ha dei confini, delle regole, dei bisogni diversi da quelli di un'altra. La mia opinione è che i rapporti non si possono standardizzare e preconfezionare, perché intervengono tra persone e le persone non sono mai preconfezionate. L'importante è che l'accordo sia condiviso e trasparente. Io non riuscirei a prescindere dalla sincerità... mostrarsi diversi da come si è realmente, per me, è il più grande dei tradimenti. Una scopata a confronto non è niente. Del resto per costruire bene ci vogliono delle buone fondamenta, no?



sì capisco ma per me non è così, impegnati va benissimo, ma il matrimonio fa calare pienamente la coppia all'interno delle norme vigenti, e questo va tenuto ben presente, non riguardo alla fedeltà, ma riguardo a tutto il resto 
ho notato che un sacco di gente già sposata non ha ancora ben chiare tutte le innumerevoli implicazioni, ed è sbagliato, secondo me


----------



## Minerva (26 Maggio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Sì ho scritto 'sposati' ma avrei benissimo potuto scrivere semplicemente impegnati. Per me il matrimonio potrebbe pure non esistere come istituto, ma parlo di me.
> Quello che conta è il 'contratto' tacito all'interno della coppia. Ogni coppia ha dei confini, delle regole, dei bisogni diversi da quelli di un'altra. La mia opinione è che i rapporti non si possono standardizzare e preconfezionare, perché intervengono tra persone e le persone non sono mai preconfezionate. L'importante *è che l'accordo *sia condiviso e trasparente. Io non riuscirei a prescindere dalla sincerità... mostrarsi diversi da come si è realmente, per me, è il più grande dei tradimenti. Una scopata a confronto non è niente. Del resto per costruire bene ci vogliono delle buone fondamenta, no?


ma ci deve essere un accordo?
non mi è mai venuto in mente di chiedermi. all'inizio di un rapporto: mi tradirà? 
non devo fare _accordi .vivo secondo_ i miei principi e affrontando quello che accade con la mia personalità che è la stessa che mi ha fatto scegliere quest'uomo.
non cercherò mai "un fedelissimo", voglio avere un  uomo che mi comunichi agi e disagi con sincerità, senza remore.
questo sì.
uno non nasce fedele o infedele ...prima di tutto dipende chi incontra e tante altre cose, e "non rivelarsi" è impossibile se si vive un amore profondo fatto anche di quotidianità
non c'è bisogno di raccontarsi prima per quel che accadrà dopo


----------



## geko (26 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma ci deve essere un accordo?
> non mi è mai venuto in mente di chiedermi. all'inizio di un rapporto: mi tradirà?
> non devo fare _accordi .vivo secondo_ i miei principi e affrontando quello che accade con la mia personalità che è la stessa che mi ha fatto scegliere quest'uomo.
> non cercherò mai "un fedelissimo", voglio avere *un  uomo che mi comunichi agi e disagi con sincerità, senza remore.
> ...


Questo è quello che ho detto anch'io.
Accordo tra virgolette, sì. Ci si 'accorda' in maniera tacita nel momento in cui si concepisce e si condivide il rapporto alla stessa maniera (anche 'stessa' mettiamolo tra virgolette). 
Tutto il mio discorso infatti ruotava intorno al concetto di sincerità, per me è quello il fulcro. Per questo prima avevo scritto che più che fissarsi sulla fedeltà a tutti i costi, bisognerebbe dare più peso alla sincerità. Per me è questo l'elemento imprescindibile per essere una coppia così come io la intendo. Partendo da lì le cose si affrontano una alla volta... ma senza quella base, per me, non esiste nessun 'noi'.


----------



## Minerva (26 Maggio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Questo è quello che ho detto anch'io.
> Accordo tra virgolette, sì. Ci si 'accorda' in maniera tacita nel momento in cui si concepisce e si condivide il rapporto alla stessa maniera (anche 'stessa' mettiamolo tra virgolette).
> Tutto il mio discorso infatti ruotava intorno al concetto di sincerità, per me è quello il fulcro. Per questo prima avevo scritto che più che fissarsi sulla fedeltà a tutti i costi, bisognerebbe dare più peso alla sincerità. Per me è questo l'elemento imprescindibile per essere una coppia così come io la intendo. Partendo da lì le cose si affrontano una alla volta... ma senza quella base, per me, non esiste nessun* 'noi*'.


e se esiste il noi difficilmente non ci si fa avvolgere dal conforto della fedeltà...perché si può anche decidere di lasciare ampio spazio per per le curiosità sessuali con altri ma si deve tenere presente quanto sia arduo uscirne sani.
  non si può far sesso sempre  senza conservarne mai traccia; sono alquanto scettica


----------



## geko (26 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e se esiste il noi difficilmente non ci si fa avvolgere dal conforto della fedeltà...perché si può anche decidere di lasciare ampio spazio per per le curiosità sessuali con altri ma si deve tenere presente quanto sia arduo uscirne sani.
> non si può far sesso sempre  senza conservarne mai traccia; *sono alquanto scettica*



Lo sono anch'io. Ma non mi sono mai trovato veramente in questa situazione, quindi non voglio dire niente di assoluto.

Quando ho tradito pensando di essere un 'noi' con l'altra persona, ho fatto presto ad accorgermi che in realtà quel 'noi' era fittizio, ed era fittizio perché lei non conosceva tutta una parte fondamentale e determinante della mia vita, non mi ero mostrato per quello che ero veramente ergo mancava, per l'appunto, la _sincerità_.


Ps: bellissimo avatar!


----------



## contepinceton (26 Maggio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Sì ho scritto 'sposati' ma avrei benissimo potuto scrivere semplicemente impegnati. Per me il matrimonio potrebbe pure non esistere come istituto, ma parlo di me.
> Quello che conta è il 'contratto' tacito all'interno della coppia. Ogni coppia ha dei confini, delle regole, dei bisogni diversi da quelli di un'altra. La mia opinione è che i rapporti non si possono standardizzare e preconfezionare, perché intervengono tra persone e le persone non sono mai preconfezionate. L'importante è che l'accordo sia condiviso e trasparente. Io non riuscirei a prescindere dalla sincerità... mostrarsi diversi da come si è realmente, per me, è il più grande dei tradimenti. Una scopata a confronto non è niente. Del resto per costruire bene ci vogliono delle buone fondamenta, no?


:up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## lunaiena (26 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma statenta...
> Ho capito che mi vuoi a tutti i costi...
> Ma...insomma...
> Nella foto che mi hai mandato non sei il massimo...voglio dire...no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Ma che cafone...
È per i baffi??
continui a dire che sei di bocca buona!!


----------



## contepinceton (26 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma che cafone...
> È per i baffi??
> continui a dire che sei di bocca buona!!


Vero...
Ma adesso sono sgionfo come un balon...
Cioè arf pant....ma cosa avete...uffi qua è da sti inverno che vengo assalito...
Poi sono impegnato adesso...
Uffi...
Sei troppo aggressiva...mi intimidisco...uffi...
Ma sai che i baffi ti donano?


----------



## lunaiena (26 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero...
> Ma adesso sono sgionfo come un balon...
> Cioè arf pant....ma cosa avete...uffi qua è da sti inverno che vengo assalito...
> Poi sono impegnato adesso...
> ...




E bhè allora se sei impegnato mi metto da parte
Sembri una personcina fedele..


----------



## aristocat (26 Maggio 2012)

Gusto mio personale... se inizio una storia d'amore, voglio sentir parlare di tutto meno che di eventuali possibili corna
Se invece mi immagino in una storia dopo vent'anni con la stessa persona, posso accettare che un giorno ci si guardi in faccia e ci si dica che non è facile tener su la coppia, per le difficoltà quotidiane e le tentazioni del mondo esterno . 
Diciamo che per i primi vent'anni vedo bene un clima di censura preventiva....:carneval:, ma sono una dittatrice, lo so :sonar:
ari


----------



## Annuccia (26 Maggio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Gusto mio personale... se inizio una storia d'amore, voglio sentir parlare di tutto meno che di eventuali possibili corna
> Se invece mi immagino in una storia dopo vent'anni con la stessa persona, posso accettare che un giorno ci si guardi in faccia e ci si dica che non è facile tener su la coppia, per le difficoltà quotidiane e le tentazioni del mondo esterno .
> *Diciamo che non guasta una "censura" per i primi vent'anni*....:carneval:, ma sono una dittatrice, lo so :sonar:
> ari


sono troppi....facciamo 10...cavolo forse sono ancora troppi...
si sei una dittatrice
ma ci sono coppie che ce la fanno...forse...spero


----------



## Tebe (26 Maggio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Gusto mio personale... se inizio una storia d'amore, voglio sentir parlare di tutto meno che di eventuali possibili corna
> Se invece mi immagino in una storia dopo vent'anni con la stessa persona, posso accettare che un giorno ci si guardi in faccia e ci si dica che non è facile tener su la coppia, per le difficoltà quotidiane e le tentazioni del mondo esterno .
> Diciamo che per i primi vent'anni *vedo bene un clima di censura preventiva..*..:carneval:, ma sono una dittatrice, lo so :sonar:
> ari



:risata::risata:cristallina!


----------



## sienne (26 Maggio 2012)

Ciao,

per me non sei diversamente fedele …

perché la fedeltà non è legata al fatto se vai a letto con altri uomini … 

ma se si ci si comporta secondo il patto preso tra due persone …

il tuo patto non è stato l’esclusività …

sienne


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (26 Maggio 2012)

Io tendenzialmente sono un "can da trìfula", ma sono stato fedelissimo per 25 anni. Semplicemente ho sempre considerato che una ciulata non valesse una famiglia.
Ci siamo sempre detti che prima o poi ce le saremmo fatte perchè la vita, si sa, spesso ti presenta occasioni anche senza bisogno di andare a cercarsele.  Il più delle volte il buonsenso ce ne tiene lontani, ma può sempre capitare di cedere ad una situazione inattesa..... Ironia della sorte, mia moglie era proprio quella che però si diceva più convinta che non avrebbe mai combinato nulla.

Lasciamo stare per un momento la storia di mia moglie, che è stata legata ad eventi particolari che avevano già rovinato il nostro rapporto da tempo.
Se non ci fosse stata questa storia, io pur avendo sempre avuto forti tentazioni probabilmente non avrei mai combinato nulla di male.
La mia esperienza quindi può essere un esempio pratico di come chi potrebbe essere considerato di natura traditrice non tradisce, e chi invece si dice tendenzialmente fedele, alla fine fa la frittata.


----------



## Tebe (26 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io tendenzialmente sono un "can da trìfula", ma sono stato fedelissimo per 25 anni. *Semplicemente ho sempre considerato che una ciulata non valesse una famiglia.*
> Ci siamo sempre detti che prima o poi ce le saremmo fatte perchè la vita, si sa, spesso ti presenta occasioni anche senza bisogno di andare a cercarsele.  Il più delle volte il buonsenso ce ne tiene lontani, ma può sempre capitare di cedere ad una situazione inattesa..... Ironia della sorte, mia moglie era proprio quella che però si diceva più convinta che non avrebbe mai combinato nulla.
> 
> Lasciamo stare per un momento la storia di mia moglie, che è stata legata ad eventi particolari che avevano già rovinato il nostro rapporto da tempo.
> ...


Non centra nulla con il 3d, ma...posso assolutamente capire che una ciulata non valga una famiglia e mi chiedo.
Credo che tutti quelli con famiglia la pensino così, soprattutto all'interno di coppie dove già di default si sa che nessuno perdonerebbe l'altro, eppure...lo fanno.

Scusa...sono solo mie diSgressioni da carenza zuccheri. Non ho ancora cenato


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (26 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non centra nulla con il 3d, ma...posso assolutamente capire che una ciulata non valga una famiglia e mi chiedo.
> Credo che tutti quelli con famiglia la pensino così, soprattutto all'interno di coppie dove già di default si sa che nessuno perdonerebbe l'altro, eppure...lo fanno.
> 
> Scusa...sono solo mie diSgressioni da carenza zuccheri. Non ho ancora cenato


Difatti non ho capito una mazza di quello che hai scritto


----------



## Tebe (26 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Difatti non ho capito una mazza di quello che hai scritto


Ci riprovo poi ceno...:mrgreen:

Tutti i fedeli dicono che una ciulata o due o venti non valgono una famiglia eppure tradiscono mettendo in pericolo proprio ciò a cui tengono di più.
Soprattutto i figli.

Ma perchè?

Se Mattia mi lasciasse potrei sopportarlo ma credo che se avessi figli le cose cambierebbero..


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (26 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ci riprovo poi ceno...:mrgreen:
> 
> Tutti i fedeli dicono che una ciulata o due o venti non valgono una famiglia eppure tradiscono mettendo in pericolo proprio ciò a cui tengono di più.
> Soprattutto i figli.
> ...


Perchè il potere traente del pelo pubico è qualcosa che se potesse essere usato per produrre energi, avremmo risolto il problema energetico mondiale e gli emiri arabi avrebbero le pezze sul culo.
Io ho avuto la fortuna di non fare cazzata, e sono pure stato capace di smettere di fumare, altri non ci sono riusciti.
Cosa c'entra il fumo col tradimento: per smettere o non cominciare nemmeno ci vuole la stessa cosa: la volontà.


----------



## Tebe (26 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> *Perchè il potere traente del pelo pubico è qualcosa che se potesse essere usato per produrre energi, avremmo risolto il problema energetico mondiale e gli emiri arabi avrebbero le pezze sul culo.*
> Io ho avuto la fortuna di non fare cazzata, e sono pure stato capace di smettere di fumare, altri non ci sono riusciti.
> Cosa c'entra il fumo col tradimento: per smettere o non cominciare nemmeno ci vuole la stessa cosa: la volontà.


Non capirò mai allora.
Il pelo di cazzo non ha su di me lo stesso potere traente.
E niente facili ironie. Sono molto seria.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (26 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non capirò mai allora.
> Il pelo di cazzo non ha su di me lo stesso potere traente.
> E niente facili ironie. Sono molto seria.


Dai, mettiamola così e tagliamo la testa al topo: "_l'uomo è cacciatore, e la donna bottaaaaaaana è!" _:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (26 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non centra nulla con il 3d, ma...posso assolutamente capire che una ciulata non valga una famiglia e mi chiedo.
> Credo che tutti quelli con famiglia la pensino così, soprattutto all'interno di coppie dove già di default si sa che nessuno perdonerebbe l'altro, eppure...lo fanno.
> 
> Scusa...sono solo mie diSgressioni da carenza zuccheri. Non ho ancora cenato
> ...


Perché in realtà è tutto meno importante di quello che si sta vivendo con l'altro/a. Si dispiacerebbe, ma la paura/l'ipotesi non è così tanto da frenare. Poi ci sono le solite scuse che ci si dice per auto convincersi di quello che si sta facendo, bla, bla bla.
In realtà quelli che non perdonerebbero pur tradendo, lo farebbero solo per orgoglio, non perché si ritiene rotto il legame che unisce che, evidentemente, era ben poco a prescindere. 
La fedeltà è una scelta per se stessi, magari così come tradire.


----------



## @lex (27 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Donneeeee....e' arrivato l'arrotinooo....
> 
> ahahahahahahah
> 
> Ps: se parlava de sciroccati e puntualmente te saranno fischiate le recchie, neh?


da quando sei diventato così buono?


----------

